# Poll



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

Best Reptiles Or Frog


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2006)

I like both but being a reptile site, 
I am guessing the Herps may have it over the Amphibians lol


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

oh well


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

vote now all


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Where is the tiapan option


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles is that a australian corn snake if yes were did u get it from


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2006)

Australia dosn't have a corn snake.
They are all exotic.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

no the australin corn snake is like a bandy bandy but with wicked colours its on lincence


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

poll it up


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2006)

On licence under what name?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

Australian coral snake ''BRACHYUROPHIS AUSTRALIS'' under snakes mildly-venomous spesies


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

go red barred dragons


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

if u dont believe me google it then


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2006)

Its not a corn snake as all corns are exotic coming from USA. 
Corn snakes arn't venomous either.

You may be mistaking the eastern coral with the mexican milk snake? Similar markings but has yellow banding instead of white.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2006)

sry it was a australian coral


----------



## Retic (Oct 21, 2006)

Herps (herptiles) are reptiles AND amphibians. 



JandC_Reptiles said:


> I like both but being a reptile site,
> I am guessing the Herps may have it over the Amphibians lol


----------



## alumba (Oct 21, 2006)

there is only one snake


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2006)

boa said:


> Herps (herptiles) are reptiles AND amphibians.



Yeh, but I am sure you all knew what I meant 
Reptiles would be the favourite here (being aussie pythons & snakes website)
where as frogs would be the favourite at a site dedicated to Amphibians (frogs & toads).


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2006)

go red-eyed tree frogs


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2006)

go da lizards


----------



## python blue (Oct 21, 2006)

do you want a corn i know where you can get one


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2006)

corn or australian coral


----------



## nvenm8 (Oct 21, 2006)

python blue said:


> do you want a corn i know where you can get one




I just read the forum rules! Sadly i have to be polite and courteous. Fair dinkum!


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 21, 2006)

PythonBlue Slateman already shutdown your other similar thread why keep it going?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL

poor pythonblue NOT


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't believe that the green python is winning


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 23, 2006)

4 Days Left


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 23, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles

Kangawallafox ! Where did you get a Kangawallafox????? I WANT ONE


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 23, 2006)

There has been alot of interest in my Kangawallafox's lately.
The original animals were collected from Bidwill gardens in Mt Druitt.
The exact location will remain a secret though, but they were shading underneath a drop bear tree at the time of capture. My un-educated opinion is they were actually luring the drop bears in with their bushy white tail tips than counter-attacking them by standing on their rear legs and punching/kicking with their fronts. Once defeating their prey I believe (but have no proof) they would carry the carcasses in their pouch off to other members of the mob for a feast.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 23, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> There has been alot of interest in my Kangawallafox's lately.
> The original animals were collected from Bidwill gardens in Mt Druitt.
> The exact location will remain a secret though, but they were shading underneath a drop bear tree at the time of capture.




You saying all that for effect JandC, to impress other people on this site.

It's not true, he bought them on Petlink.



Hix


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 23, 2006)

My two F1 offspring were purchased from petlink off that dude selling calico-pearl-fluorescent Anacondas who was the collector of the 1st wild caught kangas in Aus. The parents of mine (the original wild caught stock) that he had temporarily kept were found close to Bidwill clock in the garden area before being released into didyabringabongalong 

As I said I am un-educated about the species, I don't even know how to sex my animals, and can only guess what they were doing under a drop bear tree in the Sydney Bronx area of western Syd, but my theory sounds very believable to me so I am sticking to it. Even so I will be the first amateur hobbyist to breed this species in captivity if my 2 are infact a male/female pair (the petlink dudes animals were already gravid when he collected them, so his breeding dosn't count) 

I will be having my book titled "Keeping Kangawallafox's in captivity" published early 2007 & will be offering signed copies for the price of 1 arm & 2 legs lol. 10% of proceeds will go towards conservation efforts to introduce Kangawallafox's to the un-molested surrounding bushland of kickatinalong & wheelthebarrowback.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 24, 2006)

*Lol*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> There has been alot of interest in my Kangawallafox's lately.
> The original animals were collected from Bidwill gardens in Mt Druitt.
> The exact location will remain a secret though, but they were shading underneath a drop bear tree at the time of capture. My un-educated opinion is they were actually luring the drop bears in with their bushy white tail tips than counter-attacking them by standing on their rear legs and punching/kicking with their fronts. Once defeating their prey I believe (but have no proof) they would carry the carcasses in their pouch off to other members of the mob for a feast.




LOL


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 25, 2006)

62 votes


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 27, 2006)

65


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 12, 2006)

The snakes dominated


----------

